# Get Carter, Trinity Car Park, Gateshead



## Cerberus (Dec 9, 2007)

Fascinating (well for a car park) history this place has. By the time it was finished the architectural style
was already out of fashion. It subsided almost as soon as it was opened. Fire regulations and design faults
meant the roof top restaurant was never developed. But it did get its big break in Get Carter. 
Were it not for Mr Caine's appearance no doubt it would have gone years ago like its sister the Tricorn center















































This is a small stair way to a back store room for the ill fated restaurant, if you look carefully in the photo
there is actually a beer barrel up there, so maybe there was a party or something held in the 
restaurant at some time over the years






the store is full of junk:-





Thats it for now, now waiting for demolition to take place in February


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats ironic I throught they only build buildings like that in my town, Voted the worst town centre in the uk. I have to say a 60s disaster. The hotel they built onto thes town centre had to be demolished years ago as it was crumbling. Built on total lack of vision. When they built it, it won awards now it wins the wrong type of awards. Who can gues which town i'm talkin about.

Any enough of the ramblings smashin pics.

Simon-G


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed your report and pics, Cerberus. Just gotta love those windows...great! 

I had a link to a website where a guy had taken modern-day photos of all the places shown in the film (some places demolished or built over & looking completely different), but I can't find it now! I'll post it up if I do because it's a fascinating site.

Cheers


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 9, 2007)

Found it! 

http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/town/pipexdsl/o/aouq09/getcarter/home.htm


----------



## King Al (Dec 10, 2007)

cool for a car park, its the concrete colour that makes it so ugly if it was red brick it would look great


----------



## Richard Davies (Dec 10, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Enjoyed your report and pics, Cerberus. Just gotta love those windows...great!
> 
> I had a link to a website where a guy had taken modern-day photos of all the places shown in the film (some places demolished or built over & looking completely different), but I can't find it now! I'll post it up if I do because it's a fascinating site.
> 
> Cheers



That site got me interested in this sort of thing!


----------



## scammell23 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Cerberus,

These are fantastic pictures. I took a tour up there in year 2000. How did you manage to get access to the restaurant leve recently? I'd love to get back up there to get some more photographs. Can you get me in there? I have a picture my friend took of me sitting in the old chair!

Regards,

David


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 19, 2008)

I did hear about one plan to take off the top few levels, but that wasn't really possible to do that. 


Another building with concrete problems is in Pyonyang, North Korea. 

It's a massive shell of a hotel which was made out of very poor quality concrete, & if ever was fitted out would be in real danger of collapsing like a house of cards.

They were hoping to use it as a Las Vegas style pleasure palace to being in badly needed hard currency, but no potential investors want to risk their money in the project.


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Just been looking at its sister the tricorn center,i kind of like this type of 60s stye in a ugly/pretty sort of way. I belive the designers also did newport (gwent) shopping center, think its called "john frost square" plus others. Some of the buildings are quite strikeing and typify the sort of "brave new world" arcitecture of the 50/60s that fell out of favor quickly.


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 25, 2008)

Bad wolf said:


> Just been looking at its sister the tricorn center,i kind of like this type of 60s stye in a ugly/pretty sort of way. I belive the designers also did newport (gwent) shopping center, think its called "john frost square" plus others. Some of the buildings are quite strikeing and typify the sort of "brave new world" arcitecture of the 50/60s that fell out of favor quickly.



Reading about this place & the Tricorn got me interested in urbexing about a year ago.

I know a few people had a look at the Tricorn after it closed but before it was pulled down, but I've not seen too many interior pictures, even from when it was open.

For some reason the Tricorn flats are interesting, especially as they were nearly impossible to let out (too small & cold), & boarded up in the late 1970s.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 25, 2008)

I love those windows that were in the restaurant. Its such a shame they couldn't have built it with different types of concrete (god, does that make sense?  ) A similar build but with different materials, yes, thats what i mean.  (its late so bare with me lol).

I really do like the style of the whole building, I like what they were trying to achieve, but never got it quite right. 

Love it,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Feb 25, 2008)

Best part of the film, Michael driving the Cortina MkII down the carpark, it always sticks in my mind.


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

yes Richard, those flats are great. I think they have demolished one block. I also like the buildings of this perod Sal, sadly some of the good ones are being torn down quite fast as they reach the end of their "useful" life.


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 26, 2008)

Bad wolf said:


> yes Richard, those flats are great. I think they have demolished one block. I also like the buildings of this perod Sal, sadly some of the good ones are being torn down quite fast as they reach the end of their "useful" life.



I was under the impression that the whole of the Tricorn had come down by now, it was 2004 when demolition started.


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm sure the Tricorn is now flat, Sure I saw a bit on the local news about it being a pay and display car park now.


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh well , what a shame. I think im getting some other flats by the same designers mixed up here. The ones i was looking at i belive are still standing.


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2008)

The Tricorn has been gone for years lol.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 27, 2008)

I was in Gateshead about a month ago to see Joe Rogan in Newcastle, really nice place around that area, loads of Jews there for some reason,proper enjoyed it.


----------



## OSPA (Jun 24, 2008)

DJhooker said:


> I was in Gateshead about a month ago to see Joe Rogan in Newcastle, really nice place around that area, loads of Jews there for some reason,proper enjoyed it.



Yeah Gateshead is a huge Jewish area, never figured out why though?

P.S. Cerberus I am well impressed that you got up to the restaurant level, how in Gods name did you manage that without plunging to your death?!


----------



## jock1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

*get carter*

get carter tour link.
http://www.getcartertour.co.uk/
interesting now and then tour


----------

